# where to buy new 3-piece wheel rivets



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

im new to the 3 piece wheel game. Trying to refinish wheels, i want to buy gold plated rivets but dont know where to buy them. help? 
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

psone8t said:


> im new to the 3 piece wheel game. Trying to refinish wheels, i want to buy gold plated rivets but dont know where to buy them. help?
> thanks :thumbup:


Rivets as in bolts? For BBS wheels?

http://www.justmatz.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Bolts120-RSRMGold

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/gobbsrsboand.html


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> Rivets as in bolts? For BBS wheels?
> 
> http://www.justmatz.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Bolts120-RSRMGold
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/gobbsrsboand.html


i need the rivets for OZ pegasus


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

psone8t said:


> i need the rivets for OZ pegasus


They're not really "rivets", they're bolts. You might confuse people by calling them rivets. Anyway, if you contact the OP of the thread linked below, looks like he used BBS RS bolts on his set. That might be an option you'd like to explore. Cheers :beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4647260-OZ-Pegasus


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> They're not really "rivets", they're bolts. You might confuse people by calling them rivets. Anyway, if you contact the OP of the thread linked below, looks like he used BBS RS bolts on his set. That might be an option you'd like to explore. Cheers :beer:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4647260-OZ-Pegasus


thank you very much i truly appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

rotiform

those guys rock


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

Dont forget to get some OZ bolt tools to take the wheels apart. I have a new set of you need them.


----------

